# Free online ce's?



## Bmelanson (Jan 17, 2009)

I can't find any, anyone have any sugguestions besides jems?


----------



## MMiz (Jan 17, 2009)

I believe http://www.emcert.com/ offers a free EMS CEU.  That's all that I'm aware of.


----------



## LucidResq (Jan 18, 2009)

http://healthoneems.com/olselect.html

Free online CE from a local EMS education center. They're eligible for hours in Colorado, not sure about elsewhere. Either way, the information is really good.


----------



## daedalus (Jan 18, 2009)

medscape.com

training.fema.gov/IS


----------

